# Good trainers in KS?



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Wondering who is recommended in the Topeka Kansas (USA) area? 
But is at a good price?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are interested in showing in a specific discipline you would be best served by going to shows and seeing who horses do well. Ask spectators and contestants. If you are wanting a young horse started I would visit barns and see whose program and techniques I like. 

I would also look into local colleges that offer a horse program. At least in WY and MT you can often find a student who will take an outside horse through their program and the owner ends up with the animal knowing basic cues.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Alright thanks. I am mostly looking for basics.


----------

